
Falsehoods CS Students (Still) Believe Upon Graduating - rhabarba
https://www.netmeister.org/blog/cs-falsehoods.html
======
PaulHoule
Some CS professors are brilliant programmers.

Others will send you a program that they allegedly used to write a paper that
got in Science magazine which segfaults before it gets into main().

